

So remember Tom Williams? Looks like there is a little more to the story - mikedouglas
http://www.metafilter.com/83056/Tom-Williams-The-Kid

======
cmos
I learned a new word!

Vitriol:

1a. See sulfuric acid.

1b. Any of various sulfates of metals, such as ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate,
or copper sulfate.

2\. Bitterly abusive feeling or expression.

